# 8 thousand times for MASOOD!!!



## Eugin

Dear ex "_same count_" buddy p), 

It´s a pleasure to begin this post to thank you for your presence here and all the times that you`ve helped me and the rest of us . 

You are one of the pillars of WR, and most important of all, you  embrace the spirit of this forum. I really enjoy sharing this place with you.

Congratulations for all your hard work and, please, keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Fernita

*Wow,  my dear Masood, *

*CONGRATS ON YOUR 8000 GREAT POSTS!*

*You can't imagine how much I appreciate*
*reading your posts!!!*
*Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us,*
*for being so polite,*
*for giving us the possibility *
*to learn every day,*
*for being here*
*to help us!*

*8000 TIMES*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Jaén

Mis humildes honores a uno de los foreros más resptados de esta comunidad.

Felicidades por los primeros ocho mil! Continúe brindándonos su grata presencia!

Sinceramente:

Jaén.


----------



## alacant

Masood,

Wow!! All that knowledge 8,000 times.

Thank you, I always look to see if you have posted because your opinions are always informative and kind as well.

Lots of love, Alacant


----------



## Antpax

Contratulations Masood.

I do not know if you are "thank but no thanks" or not but as the thread is open I cannot help congratulating you.

Thank you very much for your help my friend.

Cheers.

Ant


----------



## Mei

I'm with Antpax here, I can't help it either. Congratulations Masood and thank you for every post you made. 

See you around!

Mei


----------



## Masood

Thank you, one and all. 

To be honest, I think half of my 8k posts were of the _'More context, please' _type!

Cheers
Masood


----------



## romarsan

Hi Masood!!!
8.000???????? pero, ¿tu cuando duermes? 
Sabes que me encanta leer tus posts. 
Con pocas palabras dices mucho y siempre en un tono cordial, humano...
De verdad que te admiro, Masood


FELIZ 8MILPOSTIVERSARIO​


----------



## Eva Maria

Masood, darling!

Pero pero pero, ¿cómo te lo haces para sumar tantos posts (interesantes y llenos de tu amable ayuda)? Do you virtually live in front of your pc? Or have you got 4 arms and 20 fingers like Shiva?

But don't stop! Don't you ever stop! We need you here!

Kisses,

Eva Maria

PS: A ver si nos proporcionas el placer de leerte en castellano alguna vez! You only have to try! And we'll be there to help you... with a smile... jejeje!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones Masood!!* (Recuerdo haberte leído antes mucho más en español ), ¿qué pasa ahora ?


----------



## sound shift

Congratulations from 28 miles up the A6, Masood.


----------



## Masood

Muchas gracias a todos! Sois muy amables.
@Eva...oye, ¿qué dices? ¡¿Que no hago un esfuerzo de escribir en castellano?! ¡Qué cara tienes tú!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Masood,

Congratulations on your 8K.  Thank you for all you teach us daily.  

Hugs.

TezzaLuna


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi hi hi hi hi hi hi hi,

1.- Congratulations!
2.- congratulations!
3.- congratulations!
4.- congratulations!
5.- congratulations!
6.- congratulations!
7.- congratulations!
8.- congratulations!

times 1k!

Atentamente,


----------



## krolaina

Eva Maria said:


> PS: A ver si nos proporcionas el placer de leerte en castellano alguna vez! You only have to try! And we'll be there to help you... with a smile... jejeje!


 


Rayines said:


> *¡¡Felicitaciones Masood!!* (Recuerdo haberte leído antes mucho más en español ), ¿qué pasa ahora ?


 
Here I am to protect you! take no notice!! they are hopeless... (well, the fact is my friends are right...).

Un enorme placer sumarme a estos amigos para gritar:

*¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICIDADES!!*​Y recuerda: el deporte no es bueno. ​
​


----------



## Masood

sound shift said:


> Congratulations from 28 miles up the A6, Masood.


Thanks, sound shift. You in Nottingham, then?


----------



## Masood

krolaina said:


> Here I am to protect you! take no notice!! they are hopeless... (well, the fact is my friends are right...).


¡Traidora! Pensé que vas a ponerte al lado de mí, krolaina! 

p.d. el hueso roto del pie ha recuperado y ya he empezado a jugar al fútbol otra vez.


----------



## alexacohen

Hola Masood,

No coincido muchas veces contigo pero cuando lo hago me gusta leerte.

Gracias y felicidades.

Alexa


----------



## Masood

alexacohen said:


> Hola Masood,
> 
> No coincido muchas veces contigo pero cuando lo hago me gusta leerte.
> 
> Gracias y felicidades.
> 
> Alexa


Gracias, Alexa. He leído muchos de tus posts, y está claro que dominas muy bien el inglés. Me impresiona mucho.
Cheers.


----------



## Kibramoa

Felicidades a uno de los foreros fundadores.  Muchas gracias por tus aportes y tus explicaciones.


----------



## María Madrid

Masood... ¿me perdonarás por ser tan tardona? Es ya casi una tradición que te felicite tarde!! Enhorabuena y mil gracias de todo corazón por tu ayuda y generosidad. Espero verte más por los foros, que últimamente casi no coincidimos ya! Un abrazo,


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Caramba, creo que llegué un poquito tarde!!! *

*Recibe mis sinceras felicitaciones.   Tus respuestas son siempre inteligentes, rápidas, certeras ...  eres un gran forero.*

*Gracias por la ayuda que me has brindado con tus extraordinarios aportes.*

*¡Que cumplas muchos más!!!*
*Con un cariñoso saludo*
*Soledad*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades, y disculpa que llegue a las tantas, pero es que me parece que las chicas te tenian ocupada la línea...


----------



## frida-nc

Masood, I am also late, but anyone with your stature must unconditionally receive our thanks and congratulations!

_Thank you, and a  Toast of Gratitude (jovial, since this is a party!), to your so many thousands of words of wisdom!_


----------



## Masood

Muchísimas gracias por vuestras palabras tan amables.

Como de costumbre, os digo...

"Cheers!"


----------



## UVA-Q

Bueeno, seguro que me he dado a conocer como el colmo de la impuntualidad en esta comunidad!!!! Masood, 8000 X Felicidades!!! Gracias por tus tan acertados y extraordinarios aportes!!

Saludos


----------

